# Fire department



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 25, 2016)

Had a small scare with a fire on the neighbors property across the creek on the otherside of the canyon. I was out whackinweeds when i saw smoke so got the packpack spreyer ( 5 gal) and a shovel and got busy. The sprayer don't work on the real hot stuff but it did ok to hokd down some of the edges plus a couple more freinds showed up and shoveled and bucketed some water till the fire department showed up. Thought what good photo op I had and wouldn't ya know the Kodak was at home not in the truck, took it out to pull the sd card to show the deer pic and it hadn't got put back 


But I did walk my side of the canyon till I could get a couple of shots of the crews and trucks


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 25, 2016)

Good captures.  Glad you got to it early - any idea how it started?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 26, 2016)

Not sure right now what started it just glad we were able to get on it quick and keep it from really getting out of hand


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 27, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Not sure right now what started it just glad we were able to get on it quick and keep it from really getting out of hand



glad y'all got it knocked down ...


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice pics, I'm sure the guys wouldn't mind having a copy of the pics.  Not many photo ops when you're  working.  Glad that damage was minimal.


----------

